# Nothing magic but practice and a light setup



## romanljc

Here is some footage of the guy who won at world this year he is using nothing Speacial really .


----------



## Covert5

Nice and simple! I like it! Thanks for sharing bro!


----------



## Tag

Thanks for sharing


----------



## urbanshooter

Thanks for sharing! Anyone know what kind of bands he's using?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi

urbanshooter said:


> Thanks for sharing! Anyone know what kind of bands he's using?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Pink.


----------



## THWACK!

skropi said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing! Anyone know what kind of bands he's using?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Pink.
Click to expand...

SKROPI!


----------



## skropi

THWACK! said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing! Anyone know what kind of bands he's using?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Pink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SKROPI!
Click to expand...

Couldn't resist


----------



## THWACK!

I know, I know.

In an old post, Nathan asked what colors folks would like to see for the SCOUT.

My answer was "plaid".


----------



## urbanshooter

skropi said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing! Anyone know what kind of bands he's using?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Pink.
Click to expand...

Ela-Re! C'mon!  ????

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi

urbanshooter said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing! Anyone know what kind of bands he's using?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Pink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ela-Re! C'mon!  ????
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Ok ok, I will hazard a guess  He is using 8mm steel, his bands are on the narrow side of things, plus he he has an extended draw. I would think his bands are no thinner than 0.5mm and no thicker than 0.65


----------



## urbanshooter

Found this video by Asa Wilson of RCC shooting the same pink band ...but he has no idea what they are or even what thickness though it is quite clear that Asa likes it!






Anyway, sooner or later, I'm sure someone is gonna give us the answer we are looking for...

IMO the sponsors and organisers should be able to create more merchandising and promotional opportunities for themselves with a little bit of PR. I would be interested to know more about the top shooters and their set-up's.


----------



## Tremoside

urbanshooter said:


> [...]
> 
> Anyway, sooner or later, I'm sure someone is gonna give us the answer we are looking for...
> 
> IMO the sponsors and organisers should be able to create more merchandising and promotional opportunities for themselves with a little bit of PR. I would be interested to know more about the top shooters and their set-up's.


Hi Urbanshooter,

Setups, styles and everything is a common question, but when you are there and meet with these people in person it is a bit different. They are focusing, resting, warming up or just hiding away for having a chat with friends. It is not a show with flash and fame. Many people just do not care about sharing things. Language also plays a big role in here. When someone has literally ten seconds to say hi and it is ONLY in Chinese, Italian, or Czech it is a challenge to ask about details at all.

If there is a team promoter in the future that might change, but if the shooter is doing everything he/she may prefer to compete instead of promote. At this stage of the sport I can truly understand people were concerned about their own performance and less about what others are shooting.

I already have a long detailed video, but takes ages to edit. Will open a thread when done. You will see more there.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## skropi

Anyway, it's not so important. I mean, the top shooters probably just shoot the minimum required rubber to take down the target. Personally I don't like shooting underpowered bands, I enjoy some 25 meter shooting too, so I compromise. But if I were to compete, then I would certainly use no more than 4.5 pounds of draw weight with my fixed anchor, and probably even less, were I to add 20cm of draw length. 
I suppose the Chinese did the same, or almost.


----------



## pirateking

lighter bands with lighter ammo. a Chinese plastic peg head frame, looks to be one of those Chinese synthetic pouches, matching elastic ties. I couldn't really see what he was hitting... BUT,

HE DID EVERYTHING THE SAME WAY EACH TIME.!!!

SAME HOLD, SAME ANGLES, SAME WAY HE DROPS HIS HEAD TO THE SIDE. SAME MOMENT OF FOCUSED STILLNESS. CONSISTENCY. World champ significance. I'm saving this one. thanks.


----------



## urbanshooter

Tremoside said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Anyway, sooner or later, I'm sure someone is gonna give us the answer we are looking for...
> 
> IMO the sponsors and organisers should be able to create more merchandising and promotional opportunities for themselves with a little bit of PR. I would be interested to know more about the top shooters and their set-up's.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Urbanshooter,
> 
> Setups, styles and everything is a common question, but when you are there and meet with these people in person it is a bit different. They are focusing, resting, warming up or just hiding away for having a chat with friends. It is not a show with flash and fame. Many people just do not care about sharing things. Language also plays a big role in here. When someone has literally ten seconds to say hi and it is ONLY in Chinese, Italian, or Czech it is a challenge to ask about details at all.
> 
> If there is a team promoter in the future that might change, but if the shooter is doing everything he/she may prefer to compete instead of promote. At this stage of the sport I can truly understand people were concerned about their own performance and less about what others are shooting.
> 
> I already have a long detailed video, but takes ages to edit. Will open a thread when done. You will see more there.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mark
Click to expand...

Sounds like serious competition... which I guess it is! I'm looking forward to your video upload...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc

I like using bands and ammo that if i want to could hunt with even if i dont . They probably should have lower limit next time or guys will all start shooting less and less lighter bands and ammo if they see thats whats winning all the time .


----------



## Northerner

urbanshooter said:


> Thanks for sharing! Anyone know what kind of bands he's using?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I'm guessing that he is using Sumeike 0.45mm bands (pink).

https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=7400cf12c88145b7acd7a6650e8764bf


----------



## THWACK!

romanljc said:


> I like using bands and ammo that if i want to could hunt with even if i dont . They probably should have lower limit next time or guys will all start shooting less and less lighter bands and ammo if they see thats whats winning all the time .


I may be wrong, I was twice wrong before (Florette and Maria), but it seems to me that a person who wants pretty consistent accuracy while shooting targets at varying distances, will want setups such as Torsten uses (FAST!), to shoot the ammo with as flat a trajectory as possible.

But what do I know? I'm just a THWACK!



romanljc said:


> I like using bands and ammo that if i want to could hunt with even if i dont . They probably should have lower limit next time or guys will all start shooting less and less lighter bands and ammo if they see thats whats winning all the time .


----------



## romanljc

If you use lighter ammo with lighter draw you can get a flat trajectory if you match it right but a flat trajectory is not necessary when you know the distance to your target like they do in that tournament. 
Thwack


----------



## skropi

romanljc said:


> If you use lighter ammo with lighter draw you can get a flat trajectory if you match it right but a flat trajectory is not necessary when you know the distance to your target like they do in that tournament.
> Thwack


That's why our beloved THWACK mentioned varied distances  
I guess it never hurts to be overpowered when hunting, but my usual prey, pigeons and doves, don't really require very large ammo to drop.


----------



## Cjw

The Chinese and some other European countries have been shooting light bands and small ammo for years in their competitions. I don't think their going to change that because us Americans like to shoot heavy bands and big ammo. If we want to compete in world competitions we have to conform or always be in the also shot category and not the top finishers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Northerner

Maybe there needs to be categories, if the size of the competitions made this a reasonable direction to venture. Apples-to-apples competitions.

An "*Open*" category would be for whatever you think is best for your 10 metre accuracy. You have a choice before walking up to the shooting line. Pick the right golf club for the task. The sport is cheap enough that a World class shooter can try many frame and band combos many months before the competition date. This seems to be the only current category.

A "*Hunter*" category would have a minimal band and ball weight. For example, min 10 pound pull at shooters draw length and min 50 grain ball. This sort of combo might be a bit overkill for 10 metres so half the targets could be at 20 metres.


----------



## Cjw

Again we're trying to change their competitions to suit us. We can set up our own competitions but when we're in their house we have to play by their rules.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Northerner

Cjw said:


> Again we're trying to change their competitions to suit us. We can set up our own competitions but when we're in their house we have to play by their rules.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Good point. There is no sense in complaining about the light rigs in the Worlds because everyone had the opportunity to shoot whatever they wanted. The rules were already set. It's an open category. Good for them for figuring out how to do it best.


----------



## Tremoside

Please also notice it took four full days. With all the people and it was just a single range at the very first world cup. Change takes time, but ideas need discussion.


----------



## romanljc

I always thought 9mm was the international standard for slingshots tournaments. 
Go figure i bet lot of guys that showed up there figured the same as well.


----------



## JPD-Madrid

urbanshooter said:


> Thanks for sharing! Anyone know what kind of bands he's using?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


He is using the band branded by himself. Sumeike, thickness .45mm

i will make it available ASAP from Amazon.


----------

